# Q for hairdressers regarding thinning shears....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Just wondering about thoughts on thinning shears and using them on thick naturally curly hair....my hairdresser has used them on my hair every two months or so for the last year but to me they are not making my hair thinner instead it feels thicker and more frizzier. I think I am going to tell her next cut not to use them anymore...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mrs. Gus has the following to say...

"They should almost never be used on curly hair, unless it's around the nape area. The best way to thin curly hair is a notching technique. Thinning shears can cause too much stress on the cuticle, therefore causing frizz when used on curly hair."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Mrs. Gus has the following to say...
> 
> "They should almost never be used on curly hair, unless it's around the nape area. The best way to thin curly hair is a notching technique. Thinning shears can cause too much stress on the cuticle, therefore causing frizz when used on curly hair."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mrs. Gus is right! I'm not a hairdresser but one of my very close friends owns a salon that caters to clients with curly hair. He almost always cuts hair dry, never razors or uses thinning shears on curly hair for the same reasons Mrs. GP mentioned. 

If you have naturally curly hair find a hair stylist that has curly hair or find a Deva Curl certified stylist.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Your hairdresser knows NOTHING. Curly hair should never be cut like that.

I discovered the Curly Girl method a few years ago and it literally changed my life. I know that sounds dramatic but it actually did. The amount of time and expense for my hair is practically nil - I cut my own hair now - seriously. I have literally had other women stop me on the street and ask me who does my hair. It's quite curly and fairly long.

My routine (when i'm not just putting it up in a ponytail) looks something like this:
- wash hair only every 4-10 days (depends on how much product I put in it - more = more washings) using no-poo type shampoo or just conditioner. After rinsing add more conditioner and DO NOT rinse it out
- NEVER blow dry - always air dry, and NEVER use a brush or comb on dry hair. I only use a wide toothed wooden comb in the shower.
- in the morning before work I wet it, add conditioner (NEVER rinse conditioner out), wet-comb it in the shower with the wood comb, add a bit of mousse and/or gel, shake my head and bit to get the curls the way I like them, use clips to pin the curls, and let it dry
- every couple months I give it a trim. using sharp hair scissors, and ONLY cutting WET hair, I just kinda grab strands of curl (the strands it naturally separates into when it's wet), hold them up/pull them out away from my head, and cut to desired length. I hold the end of the strand so after it's cut I am holding it in my fingers. I do this all over my head, kinda checking the symmetry, layering it all over so I end up with different langths all over. It's kinda freaky the first couple of times, but after that you wonder why you EVER paid someone to do it!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Thinning shears are the lazy way to cut hair. Mine isn't curly but wavy, long and thick. It has to be cut by a quality hairdresser and is well worth the money. 

Well done to those that can cut their own


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

I feel for you women with the thick wavy/curly hair. Wife has the same and can be tough.
Even for myself I have thick thick hair. So one of the only hairstyles that looks good on me is the ole high and tight. Slightly longer on top but for the most part a high and tight.

Guess the good thing is as we age and hair thins, us thick haired people will have hair longer.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks all! I straighten my hair (to me it looks the best like that) and do that only twice a week..I only wash my hair twice a week on average. I think I will buy a good leave in conditioner to use. At this point I will not have her use the thinning shears anymore.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So I went to different stylist for a consultation and first thing she says is stop using the thinning shears and she said what I would do is keep your length(it is just past my shoulders) but layer it...so she did that and it feels like I have half the thickness I had before...the shortest layer comes down to my chin area and the longest is past my shoulders..she also used a technique pointing the scissors vertically and cutting it to get rid of bulk but not length. She said that thinning shears are a lazy way to get rid of thickness. I told her I noticed that after thinning shears my hair would feel lighter for a week then go back to feeling and looking thick again quickly.

I like it...it feels so much lighter. So I will go back to my old stylist for colors, etc. but perhaps not for cutting. I always felt my old stylist was not technically knowledgeable in cutting my type of hair, she would never offer solutions just do what I asked her.

My hair feels normal now Plus when I think about how it is layered that was a lot of bulk/hair that was taken off so no wonder it feels so much better


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

...plus I feel like I am using a lot less shampoo/conditioner now


----------

